# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  LiL [C#] Snake [XNA]

## psychotomus

Time to start giving back to one of the places I learned most of my coding many years ago. Although, I don't code use Visual Basic anymore. I see several other sections to contribute to.

----------

